# Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 19:29)

Antes da trovoada:







está um espectáculo de raios sobre a zona de Leça e Aeroporto


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2010 às 22:57)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*

Ainda outra foto de ontem, pouco antes de começar o espectáculo de raios, uma grande escuridão abate-se sobre a cidade, e quando a nuvem passa por cima o vento muda bruscamente de direcção e sopra com rajadas, na sua base notava-se uma ligeira rotação ( agitação)


----------



## Pixie (16 Abr 2010 às 23:21)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*

Wow!!!


----------



## Vince (16 Abr 2010 às 23:40)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*

É fabulosa Snifa


----------



## PedroNTSantos (17 Abr 2010 às 00:08)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*


Pura e simplesmente, uma das melhores fotos que já vi neste fórum! Assustadoramente brutal, parabéns!


----------



## Minho (17 Abr 2010 às 15:18)

*Re: Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia») Editar Post*



Snifa disse:


> Ainda outra foto de ontem, pouco antes de começar o espectáculo de raios, uma grande escuridão abate-se sobre a cidade, e quando a nuvem passa por cima o vento muda bruscamente de direcção e sopra com rajadas, na sua base notava-se uma ligeira rotação ( agitação)



Definitivamente moras ou trabalhas num ponto estratégico da cidade 

As duas fotos estão absolutamente fantásticas!


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2010 às 19:41)

*Re: Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia») Editar Post*



Minho disse:


> Definitivamente moras ou trabalhas num ponto estratégico da cidade
> 
> As duas fotos estão absolutamente fantásticas!



Muito obrigado a todos!

as fotos são tiradas de minha casa, moro num último andar elevado, e numa zona alta da cidade de onde tenho excelentes horizontes em todas as direcções,  tenho a estação instalada no meu terraço num 8º andar.


----------



## rozzo (18 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

*Re: Instabilidade Convectiva - Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia»)*

A 2ª então está medonha!
Parece o fim do mundo! Já em 2010! 

Fantástica!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Abr 2010 às 20:09)

Excelentes registos !

Parabéns, Snifa.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Abr 2010 às 20:21)

Ao ver cenas como estas, a adrenalina dispara!

Excelente apanhado...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2010 às 20:26)

Fotos muito muito boas


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2010 às 21:53)

*Re: Céu em fúria - Porto 15 Abril 2010 (Evento «Hermínia») Editar Post*



Snifa disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos!
> 
> as fotos são tiradas de minha casa, moro num último andar elevado, e numa zona alta da cidade de onde tenho excelentes horizontes em todas as direcções,  tenho a estação instalada no meu terraço num 8º andar.



És um privilegiado! E estás sempre à hora certa, na janela correcta!

Um espectáculo de fotografias, *Snifa*!


----------



## Pixie (18 Abr 2010 às 22:40)

Este forum está recheado de fotos fabulosas!
Muitos parabéns!

Tenho de começar a andar com uma atrás... não tenho é muito jeitinho para a fotografia, mas dá mesmo vontade de começar a andar "com a cabeça nas nuvens"


----------



## Veterano (18 Abr 2010 às 22:43)

Sempre atento aos acontecimentos e com uma câmara na mão. Grande Snifa.


----------



## Z13 (18 Abr 2010 às 23:02)

Ahhh... inveja!


----------



## actioman (18 Abr 2010 às 23:58)

Uma delicia para os sentidos! Que apanhado espectacular! Esta sim parece-me uma Wall cloud. B-R-U-T-A-L!!! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## ac_cernax (19 Abr 2010 às 21:29)

Parabéns Snifa! As fotos estão muito boas, 5*.

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

